# Moyu vs Shengshou 6x6



## heavenlystar (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm planning on buying my first 6x6. I was planning on buying the Moyu Aoshi however I have not heard that many great reviews about it. 
What are your thoughts? Which one should I get?


----------



## Berd (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in the same position as you, I'll be eager to know what people think.

I asked a couple of people (Rob Y, Molerz...) And they basicly said that the shengshou is better but only if you mod it. Moyu is better out the box.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 11, 2014)

I think the "mod" they are referring to is the spring swap mod, which is much less work than something like the florian/konsta mod. Plus, the Shengshou's cheaper.

If I remember correctly, Mattia Furlan prefers the Aoshi to the Shengshou. EDIT: I'm wrong. Most people prefer the Shengshou, though. EDIT: I'm wrong about that also.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ah, remember when people thought the V cube was superior to the Shengshou? Give the aoshi some time, and maybe people will find a 'miracle cure' for the aoshi that causes it to be really good.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Ah, remember when people thought the V cube was superior to the Shengshou?



A modded cubic V is pretty good compared to the SS but apparently the pillowed is superior. It uses the MF8 core used the the Dayan 4x4s.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 11, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> If I remember correctly, Mattia Furlan prefers the Aoshi to the Shengshou. Most people do prefer the Shengshou, though.



Uhm actually it think Aoshi is pretty bad and the only mod i've done on my SS is changing the springs from ss to dayan
But i don't really know, i got it 2 days ago and i have to test it more
So for the moment SS > oat


----------



## Chree (Nov 11, 2014)

The SS is fast and stable. It really benefits from a spring swap with Dayan Hardware, and after a good tightening, it's a pretty decent cube. Prone to pops and locks, but accurate turning helps that. It's also like $10-$15 cheaper depending on where you're shopping.

The Moyu is really slow out of the box, but after the first few solves it noticeably improves. After the next 20-50 solves, it gets even better. It's still not as fast as the SS, but I feel much more confident in its turning. 

I think the Moyu is gonna turn out to be my main. But it's a real close call. My SS is still a great cube.


----------



## BaMiao (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm not the fastest (just sub-4 min) so take my impression for what it's worth.

So far, I'd consider my moyu to be an incremental improvement over my shengshou (which is spring swapped and lightly florian modded). The moyu is still a bit slow, but is improving daily in that regard. In particular, the outer layer turns don't match my shengshou's. Though the moyu should improve with more breaking in, I doubt it will make up the difference.

However, I prefer the moyu because of its stability. Accurate turning is still required but I can at least be more confident- particularly on the inner slices. Also, I can finally fingertrick double and triple slice moves, which I couldn't do on my shengshou because the layers wouldn't move together. I now have to retrain myself because I had changed my turning style to deal with this annoyance. I should also stress that I haven't put nearly as much work into the moyu than I've put into my shengshou. The same probably goes for everyone giving impressions in this thread. If you want something that will be passable with the least effort, go with the moyu, no question.

The moyu 6x6 is a bit of a letdown, but I think that's just due to overinflated expectations. Moyu's recent success makes us think they can do anything. Comparing a 6x6 to their recent 4x4 and 5x5 is just unfair. It's also unfair to compare a brand new cube to one that's been modded and broken in for years. I think with more time the reviews will improve. There's still no magic bullet when it comes to having a good 6x6, but I think the moyu is at least worth checking out.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 11, 2014)

buy both.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Nov 11, 2014)

For me, the AoShi is better. I turn very inaccurately, and my Shengshou pops a lot, but my Aoshi hardly ever pops.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 11, 2014)

For me, the AoShi is better. I'm really slow and haven't done much 6x6. The AoShi feels pretty nice right out of the box, whereas my SS is still stiff and feels like it needs an awful lot more breaking in to feel as good.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Mar 30, 2016)

I got a shengshou as my first 6x6 and I planned on changing springs and shaving plastic parts including the corners to reduce catching. However, out of the box the cube surprised me as I thought it was actually decent compared to the negative feedback of the cube such as popping, locking, catching, speed.

I've had the cube for 2 days and all I've done so far is change the stickers to florian stickers (from the cubicle) in preparation to round off the center pieces and corners. I have had a pop maybe once or twice throughout the period I've had it and I have been solving it a lot. The only problem I have with are the two middle slices. When turned individually they are super slow and locky and prone to pops. I solved this by turning all of the slices and leaving the middle slice in place while I turn the outer two slices back (3Uw2, Uw2). 

I'm going to modify the plastic over the weekend, but I'm seriously considering ditching the spring swap because I've had no issue with the speed and with experience of a spring swap for the shengshou mini 7x7 I think the 6x6 will become more flexy and possibly more prone to pops. Right now it's super cubic and stable which I like in big cubes. Idk how the aoshi is, but I can say by the price alone the shengshou is definitely something you should get if you're not a world-class 6x6 solver.


----------

